# Algunos Datasheets Aporte



## HackElectronica (Feb 26, 2012)

Hola a todos los foreros. Quería compartir con ustedes algunos de mis archivos PDF (datasheets) de integrados. Algunos de audio, otros de fuentes, etc. Espero que les gusten tanto como a mi 

Para descomprimirlos deben bajarlos todos (9mb), descomprimir el primero y listo.

Suerte!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 12, 2012)

no podrías poner una lista de los ic en cuestión?


----------

